# Looking for good employee in CT



## SIdrywall (Sep 23, 2009)

Looking for a good employee in Connecticut, requirements are as follows-

~Taping experience of at least 5 years
~Some experience in Sheetrocking
~Some experience in metal framing
~A reliable vehicle
~Willing to travel
~Hard working
~Timeliness 
~Clean appearance

Please email [email protected] or call 860-877-3074


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Good luck, CT is very slow I hear from alot of friends living up there.


----------



## snake321 (Oct 15, 2009)

I sent you a message, I'm in Middletown where it's slow.......


----------

